# I need your help would you sign this petition--- Locovan



## locovan

http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/chemoembolisation-for-mesothelioma.html

I know lots of you don't think petition's do a lot of good but I wondered if you would sign to this one as we are fighting for Prof Vogl to be allowed to carry out his treatment in the UK for Mesothelioma Patients.
Mesothelioma is an asbestos related disease. It is caused by breathing in or swallowing dust particles from asbestos.

In May 2008 Debbie Brewer came across a treatment that may help her mesothelioma. After being given 6-9 months to line in November 2006, she decided to embark on a journey that would discover something that can impact on the disease.

It is thought she was exposed through her fathers work clothes when she was 4 years old. She never blamed her father for this, she blames the employers who he worked for and who didn't protect him from the dangers of asbestos.

In June 2009, after 6 treatments, she was given the news that the disease had regressed by 83%. Others have followed her path and many have had good results too.
Petition:
Chemoembolisation/chemoperfusion is a localised chemotherapy that targets the disease. It has shown good results in the last 4 years and is still in a trail phase with Professor Thomas Vogl in Germany.

We would like to see the trial come to the UK. It has been said that a randomised trial would be the best option with 50% patients having systemic chemo and 50% having localised chemo.

It has also been said that if a suitable centre is available in the UK, a top radiographer would help find persons to start the trial. At the moment we are stuck as no one seems interested in starting this.

While they are milling this around in their minds, people are dying through no fault of their own. Mesothelioma is almost always caused by asbestos exposure and there are few treatments available in the UK and around the world. 1% of funding raised goes to mesothelioma. This is a disgrace, employers who expose their work force to this should be very ashamed. This not only affects the worker, it is now school teachers, wives, children, DIY enthusiasts, plumbers, builders, electricians, naval personnel and many more who happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Thank you for taking the time to read this and hopefully together we can change the way mesothelioma is treated. It is the forgotten cancer.

I have followed this up with letters to the Prime minister and the Minister of Health begging them to help us.


----------



## orian

Signed.

Thanks for highlighting this petition.


----------



## aultymer

signed.


----------



## locovan

Thanks so much I knew I could count on my MHF mates xxxx


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Signed
dave p


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Done.

Hope it helps. 


Chris


----------



## dealgan

Done.



> Congratulations. You have successfully signed the petition:
> Chemoembolisation for Mesothelioma.
> 
> You are signer #82


----------



## locovan

ChrisandJohn said:


> Done.
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Chris


There has to be a cure somewhere so We mesowarriors just keep fighting.
The flights to Germany and staying in a hotel cannot be right it exhausts the patient and paying thousands for the treatment is not right either.
We all would like the opportunity to have the treatment here in the UK.


----------



## bigbazza

I'm number 86


----------



## dmac74

I lost a very dear person to this cancer earlier this year so I have signed.

Derek


----------



## lifestyle

All the very best with your petition.any pressure can only be good.

Signed 

Les


----------



## waspes

Signed


Peter.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
We are in,Jen and Ted.


----------



## locovan

dmac74 said:


> I lost a very dear person to this cancer earlier this year so I have signed.
> 
> Derek


Sorry to hear that Dereck xx
I have been invited to have my story written by a Magazine writer for several Women's magazine's she advertised for women who had a life changing year ---Mine couldn't be more life changing.
I was told I had 3 months to live and Im still here to drive you all mad :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

No. 101 for me  

Gerald


----------



## locovan

geraldandannie said:


> No. 101 for me
> 
> Gerald


You just want to get your picture in the woman's magazine with me :lol: :lol: 
Thanks xx


----------



## clubman

done


----------



## Invicta

Keep up the good work Mavis! (I have signed by the way)

Peggy (Invicta) x


----------



## UncleNorm

Sensible petition Mavis. Thank you and good luck. Duly signed... #109 I think. :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> You just want to get your picture in the woman's magazine with me :lol: :lol:


Not really my target market, but any publicity is good publicity, right? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## wobby

No 111 signed, I too worked with asbestos when a young lad.


Wobby


----------



## smurfinguk

signed


----------



## exmusso

*Petition*

signed,

cheers,
alan


----------



## tattytony

signed sealed and delivered :wink:


----------



## Biglol

Signed

My mother-in-law was taken with it not long ago


----------



## richardjames

Done - eveything possible should be made available to give some relief


----------



## dawnwynne

Signed....good luck!


----------



## dodger148

Signed, hope it get results


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> Thanks so much I knew I could count on my MHF mates xxxx


Not only them, but me too.  Signed.

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic

Me too


----------



## locovan

asprn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much I knew I could count on my MHF mates xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> Not only them, but me too.  Signed.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Your my darling---a pussycat that I tamed :wink:

Thanks everyone for signing please keep it up.

I have had 1st line Chemo and have learnt this weekend that 2 nd Line rarely works so I will need the Prof's help as my last result when my nasty decides to kick back in action. :wink:

I cant google this meso away :lol:


----------



## litcher

Signed.

Viv


----------



## 96706

Signed also.
( no. 134)

****


----------



## erneboy

Signed Mavis, what can we do next? Alan.


----------



## lindyloot

All signed.Good luck


----------



## moblee

Signed


----------



## geordie01

signed 138


----------



## locovan

erneboy said:


> Signed Mavis, what can we do next? Alan.


Buy the 2012 Calender when we produce it for next year but Im trying to bake some exceedingly big buns. :lol: :lol:

Im just going to talk to a writer as she is going to write about my story for several Mags so that will be good if you didnt buy the Mags from the top shelf and buy the one's with my Picture on on the bottom shelf :lol: :lol:


----------



## ramblingon

Done


----------



## SaddleTramp

Signed No 145


----------



## twoofakind

Done Mavis - lost someone to the very same fifteen years ago. We'll buy a calender.

Good luck with the story :2gunfire: 

K&T


----------



## locovan

erneboy said:


> Signed Mavis, what can we do next? Alan.


I was thinking what you could all do is pass the link to all your friends to sign.
So many people are suffering with Cancer and I will find out if the Prof's method is for any Tumour anywhere in the body.
It is less evasive as it goes straight in to the Tumour and so not round the whole body like Convensional Chemo does now and so causes problems in places like the Kidney and the Immune system.

I would love it signed by Thousends it would be good.


----------



## twoofakind

Just pasted it to my facebook Mavis my three daughters are going to 'spread it' on other social sites.
Kal


----------



## pepe

*petition*

signed


----------



## locovan

twoofakind said:


> Just pasted it to my facebook Mavis my three daughters are going to 'spread it' on other social sites.
> Kal


Thanks Kal
Find me on facebook
Mavis Nye
I would love to be your friend as we live so close :wink: 
Just going to take the dog to the country park in your road xx


----------



## twoofakind

Thanks Mavis that would be smashing. Have a lovely walk it's so nice up there isn't it.

Give our little house a wave for us would you. :wave:


----------



## MEES

*petition*

I'm 161


----------



## MEES

*petition*

I'm 161


----------



## EJB

:wink:


----------



## icom

Done,hope it helps.


----------



## domannhal

Done it- no. 170


----------



## JollyJack

Signed 174 thanks Mavis for bringing this to our attention 

Bob


----------



## locovan

Thanks all of you we are doing well!!!


----------



## bigfrank3

signed #190 bigfrank3


----------



## Glandwr

A kiss and a signature from Dick X


----------



## karlb

all done


----------



## an99uk

*Meso*

Done.


----------



## JockandRita

Only just seen your thread Mavis.

All done, No 204

Good luck with this one.

Jock.


----------



## patnles

Done. Happy to support such a good cause.
Lesley


----------



## DaveJM

Signed


David


----------



## relay

signed
-H


----------



## scept1c

Signed.

All the best Mavis, hope it helps.


----------



## clive1821

singed mavis.....


----------



## locovan

thanks everyone I will bump it up tomorrow xxx


----------



## ourden

Lost my brother in Law & a few mates with this.
We all worked in the heating trade, knocking asbestos off without the
knowledge of the dangers.
My sister was a leading person fighting the Goverment & Europe
to stop the import of asbestos. Canada was a big importer of it.
One of the most horrible deaths known.
Good Luck.


----------



## Yeti

*Petition*

Signed


----------



## Dinks123

Signed
Di


----------



## locovan

ourden said:


> Lost my brother in Law & a few mates with this.
> We all worked in the heating trade, knocking asbestos off without the
> knowledge of the dangers.
> My sister was a leading person fighting the Goverment & Europe
> to stop the import of asbestos. Canada was a big importer of it.
> One of the most horrible deaths known.
> Good Luck.


Isnt it surprising where it was I will make a note for our Calender 2012


----------



## AlanVal

signed .xx


----------



## Angelfire

Done. Number 223 now.

Angelfire/Phil*


----------



## LynneKen

Signed, and thanks for posting

Lynne


----------



## carolgavin

Signed!


----------



## Carper

I've signed it Aunty Mavis :wink: 

Doug
x

The reality is that we have ALL been exposed to Asbestos, and possibly may still be. The area that Mavis and I come from has one of the highest concentrations of Asbestos related diseases in the UK


----------



## overthemoon

Signed.


----------



## Fatalhud

Petition signed
My currant job is working in a well known High street retailer, replacing old light fitting which are mounted on Asbestos Ceiling tiles, We have Asbestos cleaning crews on site and Analysts, but it is still a worry

Alan H


----------



## zulurita

Signed.

A worthy cause.


----------



## autostratus

Happy to sign and hope the petition does some good.

After being exposed to asbestos in a laundry on a number of occasions in my early managerial life I have lived with the fear of an asbestos related disease ever since.

Fortunately no signs yet and having reached 76 I might just have been lucky.


----------



## DavyCrocket

Signed - Hope we can help
David Turner


----------



## locovan

Carper said:


> I've signed it Aunty Mavis :wink:
> 
> Doug
> x
> 
> The reality is that we have ALL been exposed to Asbestos, and possibly may still be. The area that Mavis and I come from has one of the highest concentrations of Asbestos related diseases in the UK


Chatham Dockyard and British Uralite have a lot to answer as they didnt give their workers any protection.
We have lost so many friends ---and now Im involved and I never worked with the stuff only washed Rays clothes 8O 
thanks for signing Dougie and see you in Canterbury Xmas dinner xx


----------



## Carper

locovan said:


> Carper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've signed it Aunty Mavis :wink:
> 
> Doug
> x
> 
> The reality is that we have ALL been exposed to Asbestos, and possibly may still be. The area that Mavis and I come from has one of the highest concentrations of Asbestos related diseases in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> Chatham Dockyard and British Uralite have a lot to answer as they didnt give their workers any protection.
> We have lost so many friends ---and now Im involved and I never worked with the stuff only washed Rays clothes 8O
> thanks for signing Dougie and see you in Canterbury Xmas dinner xx
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it Mavis x


----------



## bigbazza

How is it doing Mavis ( bump)


----------



## locovan

Not bad but Could do better Barry :lol: :lol: 
The prof is trying to get a report into a Medical Journal


----------



## SilverF1

Mavis, petition duly signed and glad to assist.


----------



## zappy61

*mesothelioma*

Hi Mavis,

Signed up. Got to worth trying, my neighbour had it, got it from school she was a teacher for 30 years and the school was riddled with it. I worked with it many years ago when I was a plumber asbestos pipes, gutters, sheeting etc. so keeping my fingers crossed.

Graham


----------



## locovan

*Re: mesothelioma*



zappy61 said:


> Hi Mavis,
> 
> Signed up. Got to worth trying, my neighbour had it, got it from school she was a teacher for 30 years and the school was riddled with it. I worked with it many years ago when I was a plumber asbestos pipes, gutters, sheeting etc. so keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Graham


Graham don't cross your fingers go and get checked as they can do things if the get it in the early stages.

Schools are rife with it and the older the schools are the more exposed the Asbestos is.
A School Teacher wrote to me last night and said that she pulled a shelf and it fell off and the plaster went all over the place.
I said get the plaster tested it could and probably is Asbestos.

A man who worked in the theatre has got it from sweeping the stage it came from the fire curtain the stories are frightening.
The stories are frightening and not enough is done to find the cures.


----------



## zappy61

*mesothelioma*

Hi Mave,

What do they do to check? I have had chest x-rays for other things and nothing has been mentioned so I have assumed I am OK.

Graham


----------



## locovan

Chest X Ray's dont pick it up so ask for a scan.
Do you have difficulty in breathing when you walk fast or run.
Do you have pins and needles in your arms or hand your little finger or feet.
Any niggle pains in your back????
I wish I had known these were some of the signs a long time ago. :wink:


----------



## locovan

oooo and a little dry cough?


----------



## zappy61

I don't think my lungs are bad for my age I suppose everyone gets a bit out of puff at nearly 70. can't tell with the back as I had 2 disks removed and a fusion many years ago so always get a few tinges.

I have to go for the flu jab and annual blood test in the next 2 weeks so I will mention it.

Graham


----------



## locovan

zappy61 said:


> I don't think my lungs are bad for my age I suppose everyone gets a bit out of puff at nearly 70. can't tell with the back as I had 2 disks removed and a fusion many years ago so always get a few tinges.
> 
> I have to go for the flu jab and annual blood test in the next 2 weeks so I will mention it.
> 
> Graham


Yes its always worth a mention but if your breathing is Ok at 70 you are doing well.
Ray is 72 he is the one who worked with it and his MRI Scan shows Scarring but no Mesothelioma which was great and me one sniff as I have picked up clothes and I have it.
Its all down to the genes the Oncologist says.


----------



## Invicta

My next door neighbour is having an extension built on the side of his house, one of those who complained bitterly about my planning application about three years ago(!) Yesterday I saw a man covered from head to toe in a white boiler suit on his garage roof. He was removing the asbestos roofing in preparation of building of the extension. This was happening only about 20 feet away from my house.

Being conscious of Mavis's situation, as soon as I realised what was happening, I quickly shut all my doors and windows and the open vents of the RV roof that was only 10 feet away from the roof stripping action. I also grabbed my washing off the rotary line. The wind incidentally was blowing in a NE direction that would result in any generated dust coming in my direction.

Perhaps it would have been appropriate for the builder to have warned me of what he was about to do, what do you think?


----------



## Tklybeard

Signed


----------



## UncleNorm

Hey Peggy... I agree. Have you tried Environmental Health to see what they say. If the guy needs a white suit there is obvious danger. Why didn't you get one? And your neighbours? :evil:


----------



## hippypair

Signed.

Terry.


----------



## locovan

Peggy you should have reported this.
Get the builders name and report Him.
You have to have specialised people to Take the Asbestos and dispose of it at special site.
*Where* has he thrown it away.????? on a tip or in the country side.
You did right in closing windows etc etc and I would hose down as well just to make sure.
REMEMBER I only washed clothes. :evil:


----------



## locovan

Peggy have asked the experts and they say

Your friend should report this to the health & safety exec at the local council- they can check to see of this workman has a licence to remove the asbestos


----------



## bmb1uk

signed


----------



## Toddles

signed


----------



## davenlyn

signed


----------



## havingfun

*i need your help to sign this petition*

hi,
272 signed,
mags,best of luck with it,we need people like you to fight for all our rights


----------



## Penquin

Signed - number 273 so the number is growing.

Dave


----------



## barryd

Signed. Hope it helps.

Barry


----------



## Phillip

I've just signed - number 277  


Phill.


----------



## sparky_speedy

just signed
no 278

Hope it all helps.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorry I took so long Mavis, I only just saw the thread.

Singed :?


Liz too.


----------



## locovan

Better Late than Never Kev thanks xxxx


----------



## fatwallet

Done. Hope it helps

Len


----------



## Jennifer

Done, and I have sent it on to a friend who lost her mother three years ago to this condition

Jenny


----------



## mikkidee

signed

Good luck with the petition

mikkidee


----------



## locovan

Jennifer said:


> Done, and I have sent it on to a friend who lost her mother three years ago to this condition
> 
> Jenny


Send here our web page if you like we would love to hear her story as it might help others.
http://mesowarriors.com/default.aspx


----------



## locovan

I have received a letter from the House of Commons today and Julien Brazier has sent a reply to my Email asking for help.

His reply is:-

Dear Mrs Nye

Thank you for your email of the 8th October about Proffessor Vogl's work on mesothelioma-I was sorry to learn that you suffer from this yourself and can appreciate that you are very keen to see trial's of Professor Vogl's experimental treatment established in the UK.

I have, as you asked taken the matter up with the Health minister, asking for his comments on the matter and I shall let you know as soon as I receive a response.

In the meantime, you will be pleased to learn that the Department of Health has asked the National Cancer Research Institute to carry out a review of research in mesothelioma and other asbestos-reelated diseases.

The outcome of the review will inform the future strategies and work of the Institute's partner funders, and help develop the potential to build research capacity and increase research investment in asbestos related diseases.

The review is due to report shortly and I look forward to reading it

J Brazier


----------



## bigbazza

That's a good start Mavis


----------



## Chascass

Mavis
Just signed, sorry for being late  

Charlie


----------



## locovan

bigbazza said:


> That's a good start Mavis


Yes I really feel its moving and the Petition will back it up
Lovely


----------

